# Purina Pro Plan Sport



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Any one use this food. Pup coming home on this.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Any one use this food. Pup coming home on this.


This may help

Chicken, corn gluten meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols, poultry by-product meal (source of glucosamine), whole grain corn, corn germ meal, fish meal (source of glucosamine), animal digest, fish oil, dried egg product, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (Vitamin K), sodium selenite. X-4461

Manufactured and guaranteed by: Nestlé Purina PetCare Company, St. Louis, MO 63164 USA


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I’ve seen the ingredients but thanks. Just looking to see if anyone used this


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes... we're using it at the moment on a now 9 year old female we adopted from the SPCA back in July... who was severely under weight ....started with the pro plan sport because of the 30/20 protein/fat ratio....between the pro plan and "satin balls" she's gained 10 lbs....I won't keep her on it 'cause I think she would be inclined to put on too much weight...but in her case--she love the taste..no stomach issues....good poop...great coat...
btw... I think there's two flavors...I'm feeding the lamb and oatmeal.....


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

OK now I'm going to correct myself--the lamb and oatmeal is actually pro plan FOCUS which is being fed to a female Aussie we have with ongoing stomach issues.......the pro plan SPORT that's being fed to the under weight GSD we adopted is salmon and rice flavor.......


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I did not choose this food for any of my GSD pups due to these ingredients corn gluten meal (cheap filler), brewers rice (cheap filler), animal fat (what kind of animal?) , poultry by-product meal (questionable ingredient) , whole grain corn (cheap grain often contaminated with aflatoxins) corn germ meal (cheap filler), fish meal (what kind of fish?), animal digest (from what protein source) menadione sodium bisulfite complex (controversial synthetic version of vitamin K). You could do MUCH better. A slow change over to a better large breed puppy formula would be my recommendation.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I'm using the pro plan savor chicken and rice with my senior dog (non GSD) right now, we had a problem with him eating, he eats canned food but I wanted to see if I could work in a little dry. He loves the taste I guess because he'll eat up what I put down. 
Years ago with our GSD pups they were being fed Iams when we brought them home, so we bought some but they did get some skin issues and wouldn't eat it. We switched to purina and everything cleared up. They didn't have all these different flavors then, at least I don't think so, but they ate purina all their lives and were healthy boys. They lived to be 12 and 12 1/2.


----------



## RoseW (Feb 18, 2016)

My boy is currently on Proplan Sport 30/20 and does quite well on it, however he didn’t start it until he was an adult. With his activity level I’ve had better luck keeping weight on him with the proplan than I did with Fromm or Victor


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

My breeder uses it. The purple bag. She is a vet, if that means anything. I didn't feed it to Remi when I got him. Switched to Fromm puppy, then Dr. Tims, now annamaet. I would put a new puppy on fromm.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max was on Purina large breed puppy then I switched to Fromm gold large breed puppy. Recently I had tried ppp sport food and all three dogs were itching so I had no luck. Changed food and were fine.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback. Pup is on this food now and yes will keep pup in this for a week or 2 and transition to another. The big ? is what. 

I’ve had so many issues with my boy and food itching all the time. Currently on Stella Chewy raw coated kibble morning and total raw at night still itching. Hard to keep weight on him high metabolism high energy. I just want one that’s best. I just may go to natures logic grain good.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. Pup is on this food now and yes will keep pup in this for a week or 2 and transition to another. The big ? is what.
> 
> I’ve had so many issues with my boy and food itching all the time. Currently on Stella Chewy raw coated kibble morning and total raw at night still itching. Hard to keep weight on him high metabolism high energy. I just want one that’s best. I just may go to natures logic grain good.


Hard to say, its a tough one, sometimes even foods with bad ingredients may work and be the only choice. With me, It starts with reading the ingredients. I than research the companies and the history of recalls and killing dogs. Right now we use Fromm and Acana. I wont touch anything made by Diamond plus many others that are a marketing scam like Royal Canine as an example. 

This website for reviews is pretty good. Its does exactly how I would do it.

https://www.reviews.com/dog-food/


----------

